# Schwinn ACE information?



## Old Soul Classics (Oct 22, 2022)

Hello all , I just purchased what I believe to be a Schwinn ACE . 
I am looking for any information In regards to this bicycle especially would like to know exact year produced ,Handle bar info? Serial number attached in photos ,any info would be greatly appreciated 
Thank you 
Best Regards Richard


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 22, 2022)

If I remember right, that bike was built by a local collector here in So. Cal.
It’s a tribute bike, built up from old parts last year, to emulate the 1924 Ace motorcycle.


----------



## Old Soul Classics (Oct 22, 2022)

Very interesting the Hungarian gentleman I bought it from didn’t speak English so I could not get much information out of him although he was a motor cycle collector. The bike caught my eye so I thought I would take a chance on it very unique bicycle. Thank you for the info much appreciated. Richard


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 22, 2022)

1934 on the frame


----------



## Old Soul Classics (Oct 22, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## Old Soul Classics (Oct 22, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> 1934 on the frame



Thank you


----------



## Old Soul Classics (Oct 22, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> If I remember right, that bike was built by a local collector here in So. Cal.
> It’s a tribute bike, built up from old parts last year, to emulate the 1924 Ace motorcycle.
> View attachment 1717579



Thank you


----------



## cyclejunkies (Oct 22, 2022)

I'm not an expert but I thought in 1934 the tank peaks downward at the front of the tank versus it peaking upwards like the one pictured.  Im thinking pre 1933 frame . I can be wrong @ SJ_BIKER


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 22, 2022)

Fantastic rendering Marty !


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 22, 2022)

Thank you!
That was from a time, when I thought I wanted to be an artist.
I also fantasized about being a bicycle racer.
Ahh!
To be young, and filled with delusions of grandeur!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 22, 2022)

Old Soul Classics said:


> Very interesting the Hungarian gentleman I bought it from didn’t speak English so I could not get much information out of him although he was a motor cycle collector. The bike caught my eye so I thought I would take a chance on it very unique bicycle. Thank you for the info much appreciated. Richard



That jives with what I heard about who he sold the bike to.
He said, he sold it to a European antique motorcycle collector.
It’s interesting that it got sold back to someone here in California.
It’s a well traveled bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 22, 2022)

I had taken some nice pictures of it, when it was brought out to one of our rides, but I can’t locate them at the moment.
I was surprised when it was listed for sale, so soon after it’s public unveiling, but I think it just proved to be too small of a frame.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2022)

Was that a Walt creation?


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 22, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Was that a Walt creation?



Yes !


----------



## Old Soul Classics (Oct 22, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> Yes !



How do I get a hold of Walt would love to talk to him about the bike thanks Rick


----------



## Old Soul Classics (Oct 22, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> If I remember right, that bike was built by a local collector here in So. Cal.
> It’s a tribute bike, built up from old parts last year, to emulate the 1924 Ace motorcycle.
> View attachment 1717579



Any contact info on the builder (Walt) ? I would love to talk to him ,Thanks Rick


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 22, 2022)

He’s a member here;
@Dawalt


----------



## Dawalt (Oct 22, 2022)

Yes that one is a relatively rare lugged head short height Schwinn motorbike frame later flat bars early/ mid 30s badge around 1933/4


----------



## Old Soul Classics (Oct 22, 2022)

Dawalt said:


> Yes that one is a relatively rare lugged head short height Schwinn motorbike frame later flat bars early/ mid 30s badge around 1933/4



Any pictures of the completed build would be much appreciated I messaged you direct give me a call I am in Orange County as well would  love to talk much appreciated Rick


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 22, 2022)

Cool bike, I dig the bars.  Here’s the bike.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1934-schwinn-ace-28”-‘10e’-tank-bike-repainted-rider-28”-motorbike.194116/


----------



## dasberger (Oct 22, 2022)

For reference serial #515455 on my spreadsheet has an AS 34 crank.  Safe to say this is a '34.  Will add it to the update.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## oddball (Oct 23, 2022)




----------

